# Skipooterky - White Water Rafting



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipooterky - White Water Rafting



http://talkbudgies.com/contests/312946-skipper-scooter-adventures-find-snickers.html​*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

The boys sure know how to have some fun and I see they are fully prepared for a little picnic too!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

You boys know how to have fun rafting I love your life jackets so cool... I hope you don't fall out of the raft with the water moving so fast...


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Look's like we need a new series remake of the old "Three's company" series...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


aluz said:



The boys sure know how to have some fun and I see they are fully prepared for a little picnic too! 

Click to expand...

 Skipooterky is all about FUN!! :laughing:



LynandIndigo said:



You boys know how to have fun rafting I love your life jackets so cool... I hope you don't fall out of the raft with the water moving so fast...

Click to expand...

 These boys are so adventuresome they'd probably be just fine even if they did fall out! 



Jonah said:



Look's like we need a new series remake of the old "Three's company" series...

Click to expand...

Hmmm, I'd have to think how to re-adapt the theme for three males. :laughing:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Skipooterky (although, for Halloween it should be "Skipooky" :laughing is just adorable perched on that inflatable vessel!

Clearly, they have a lot of c*oar*age to be perched in such an ensemble, it looks like they are going at a *rapid* pace and taking to the waves like ducks to water! Obviously, their life vests are in *ship-shape* condition and even though some concerned old birds may ask "*Water* you doing?" they have everything *current*ly under control!

...it's too late for this :laughing2:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

StarlingWings said:


> Skipooterky (although, for Halloween it should be "Skipooky" :laughing is just adorable perched on that inflatable vessel!
> 
> Clearly, they have a lot of c*oar*age to be perched in such an ensemble, it looks like they are going at a *rapid* pace and taking to the waves like ducks to water! Obviously, their life vests are in *ship-shape* condition and even though some concerned old birds may ask "*Water* you doing?" they have everything *current*ly under control!
> 
> ...it's too late for this :laughing2:


Oh gosh I love it hahaha :laughing2: and Skipooky!

Deborah, I'm happy to see Scooter out in front this time, and their new friend Sparky in the middle . Have fun guys, watch out for the waterfall !


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


StarlingWings said:



Skipooterky (although, for Halloween it should be "Skipooky" :laughing is just adorable perched on that inflatable vessel!

Clearly, they have a lot of coarage to be perched in such an ensemble, it looks like they are going at a rapid pace and taking to the waves like ducks to water! Obviously, their life vests are in ship-shape condition and even though some concerned old birds may ask "Water you doing?" they have everything currently under control!

...it's too late for this :laughing2:

Click to expand...

Star -- you never cease to amaze me with your brilliant wit! :hug: :
You are too funny and I love your posts. :laughing:

Skipooky loves the name you've given them for the Halloween season!



RavensGryf said:



Oh gosh I love it hahaha :laughing2: and Skipooky!

Deborah, I'm happy to see Scooter out in front this time, and their new friend Sparky in the middle . Have fun guys, watch out for the waterfall !

Click to expand...

Thanks, Julie!
Scooter has been challenging Skipper lately with regard to which one is going to be in charge. *


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Our adventurous trio living life to the fullest to another Creedance classic,


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*LynandIndi
won the karma 
for 
Find the Snickers 
in this week's adventure.

Congratulations, Lyn!

As there was only one entry this week, 
it appears the interest in this contest has waned.

The 
"Find the Snickers" 
portion of Skipooterky's adventures 
will be suspended at this time.​*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Star -- you never cease to amaze me with your brilliant wit! :hug:
> You are too funny and I love your posts. :laughing:
> ...


Thank you Deb, glad you got a giggle out of it  Tell Skipooky they're sure to be a halloween sensation with all the costumes I've seen them in!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I wish I could say that I seen the snickers and wanted to let someone else win, but the fact is I am just to stubborn to wear my glasses...

I don't think you should quit the find the snickers...


----------



## JensBudgies (Aug 3, 2015)

So adorable! I love how Skipper and Scooter are manning the oars, while Sparky gets to enjoy the scenery! :laughing1: 
(Sorry, I am just a *huge* Sparky fan)

I am also liking the Skipooky moniker suggested by Starling Wings!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Congratulations Lyn for being the only one to find the Snickers!  I completely forgot about it, or else I'd have given you some competition :laughing2: 

Deborah, I think your contests are fun! Come on guys!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *Thanks, Julie!
> Scooter has been challenging Skipper lately with regard to which one is going to be in charge. *


Hm, maybe it's time for a Skipooter boxing match to see who is the real leader now? If Skipper will remain the undefeated champion, or if Scooter will dethrone him! LOL. Wrestling? MMA? Karate challenge? :laughing:

Are Skipooter the same age?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


RavensGryf said:



Hm, maybe it's time for a Skipooter boxing match to see who is the real leader now? If Skipper will remain the undefeated champion, or if Scooter will dethrone him! LOL. Wrestling? MMA? Karate challenge? :laughing:

Are Skipooter the same age?

Click to expand...

Oh goodness, I hope the two don't decide to duke it out! :laughing1:

No, they aren't the same age...

Sparky's Hatchdate: December 18, 2011

Skipper's Hatchdate: December 26, 2013

Scooter's Hatchdate: March 5, 2014*


----------



## JensBudgies (Aug 3, 2015)

RavensGryf said:


> Hm, maybe it's time for a Skipooter boxing match to see who is the real leader now? If Skipper will remain the undefeated champion, or if Scooter will dethrone him! LOL. Wrestling? MMA? Karate challenge? :laughing:
> 
> Are Skipooter the same age?


Actually, I think in a surprise twist, *Sparky* is going to come out on top while Skipper and Scooter are distracted with one another! :jumping:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


JensBudgies said:



Actually, I think in a surprise twist, Sparky is going to come out on top while Skipper and Scooter are distracted with one another! :jumping:

Click to expand...

You could be right, Jen!
After all, Sparky is older and has had more experience with other budgies (and even Peachy) than either Skipper or Scooter. :wow:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> You could be right, Jen!
> After all, Sparky is older and has had more experience with other budgies (and even Peachy) than either Skipper or Scooter. :wow:*


Maybe so! We'll see!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Where are the Snickers?

​*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Ha Ha - Those life jackets are just the cutest!
Skipper looks like he's trying to holler crucial rowing directions to a mostly blasé Scooter, while Sparky is just relaxing, enjoying the view, unaware of the many dangerous rocks they are Barely evading...*


----------

